# I have pictures from OSX!



## tagliatelle (Nov 30, 2001)




----------



## gigi (Nov 30, 2001)

good for you


----------



## Biff (Nov 30, 2001)

???


----------



## twyg (Nov 30, 2001)

God helps those who help themselves, and Hervé helps himself to the incomplete posts frequently.


----------



## level9 (Nov 30, 2001)

hahahaa


----------



## swizcore (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *God helps those who help themselves, and Hervé helps himself to the incomplete posts frequently.
> *



Twyg, the way you form clever sentences is pure magic!!!!!
I love it


----------



## dricci (Dec 1, 2001)

I have Pictures from Windows XP! Oh wait, that was from my OS X Public Beta Pic directory. My bad!


----------



## efoivx (Dec 1, 2001)

Huh? wha? eh hmmmm now that didn't make any sense at all LOL....


Just had to open my mouth


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 1, 2001)

Awe...You guys are horrible, you made Herve feel bad.  He'll probably never post here again.

chemistry_geek


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 1, 2001)

If I'm seeing that Steve Joke is setting a picture from George Harrison on his website. I think this is not Apple subject.


----------



## ksv (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *If I'm seeing that Steve Joke is setting a picture from George Harrison on his website. I think this is not Apple subject. *



The terror attacks was not an apple subject, either...

But WHAT does that have with this to do?...


----------



## boi (Dec 2, 2001)

just to let everyone know... i have pictures from my last vacation.


----------



## beef (Dec 2, 2001)

you took care of that thing, right?


----------



## Krevinek (Dec 3, 2001)

You do know they hide voyeuristic cameras in the hotel rooms right...
..right?

After all, I do have the whole 'vacation #186753' collection...



Sorry... couldn't resist... this post has gotten way off-topic. Maybe I should just blast certain people in power that wish oppress us middle-class and lower-class citizens from my 56k hole in the internet and leave tempting targets like this alone...


----------



## efoivx (Dec 3, 2001)

I like sushi


----------



## boi (Dec 3, 2001)

off topic?

off what topic?


----------



## efoivx (Dec 3, 2001)

hehehe that's what I was thinking but didn't say

BTW did I mention I like sushi?
evil grin


----------



## twyg (Dec 3, 2001)

The temptation to put this into another board completely has just been overruled by my will power.

It'll be in all thoughts non-technical. 

Oh, and I wrote this message to let you know I've got pictures of my cat. (She's a pure bred pionese)

Pudgy


----------



## ksv (Dec 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *The temptation to put this into another board completely has just been overruled by my will power.
> 
> It'll be in all thoughts non-technical.
> ...



Hehe, yep, I think it'll fit better there...


----------



## ksv (Dec 3, 2001)

I have a lot of cool pictures of Gai, our dog, a french briard... 
(I'll kill the firt one who comments the name, hehe )


----------

